# The meaning of Muay Thai



## Madahab (Aug 30, 2008)

I found this very interesting article describing the meaning of Muay Thai, as 'free knot', or 'free boxing'.
I guess it deals mostly with the history of the art, and its reciprocal influence with Thai culture, but it's stuff I hadn't seen anywhere else before..
here's the link:
http://muaythai.me/knotty_muay_thai.php


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 2, 2008)

Seems to me that I read somewhere that Thailand translates to "Land of the Free", so Free Boxing makes sense.


----------



## Mysterious (Oct 21, 2008)

We've been calling our fighting style as Muay Thai because we have to classify our MA out of other MA. We've been calling CMA as Mauy Jeen because we call China as Jeen in thai langauge. We call Karate as Karate because there's no reason to name it in thai langauge. If you ask me why we name CMA as Muay Jeen, it's because CMA have numerous styles and names. We also call Western Boxing as Muay Sakon (International Boxing)


----------

